# SAN JOSE CALIFORNIA (BARRIO TRUJILLANO)



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta urbanización no se queda atrás, pero me quedo con el Golf.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esta urbanización no se queda atrás, pero me quedo con el Golf.


De hecho pss, el golf es la urbanizacion de mayor poder adquisitivo de Trujillo.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

excelentes fotos!!! muy buenas


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

se ve bien esa urbanizacion, buenas fotos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que agradable se ve ese barrio, las areas verdes bien cuidadas y mucha limpieza, me recuerda las calles de San Borja, eso si el cableado aereo es un gran problema al igual que en Lima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Filter said:


> Que agradable se ve ese barrio, las areas verdes bien cuidadas y mucha limpieza, me recuerda las calles de San Borja, eso si el cableado aereo es un gran problema al igual que en Lima.


El uniko k se salva es el centro, el cableado es subterraneo ahí.


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

worale!!!!..bastante moderna la zona!! y sta elegante tambien!!! kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q bien está San José de California!!! se ve muy tranquila esa zona :yes:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy bonita ....


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Como dato adicional:
La Urb. se llama San José de California, porque queda atrás del colegio San José Obrero Marianistas (el cole donde estudié )


----------



## chema1553 (Dec 22, 2011)

*alguien conoces esta asesoría de inversiones?*



Pisco_Perú said:


> este barrio esta muy bonito, buena la calidad de las fotos!


Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si alguien conoce a: asesores consultores del norte AVA S.A.

Es de San josé, barrio la California. de la enbajada de nicaragua.

gracias


----------

